# Movers by land to Mexico



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I need to find out how much it will cost to have some things moved by truck from California to Chiapas. Has anyone used a truck mover or could someone make suggestions about moving things into Mexico?
Been really busy selling lots of my stuff to get ready for the move. I will be relocating on Dec. 11th which is like right around the corner


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*TJ moving companies*



surfrider said:


> I need to find out how much it will cost to have some things moved by truck from California to Chiapas. Has anyone used a truck mover or could someone make suggestions about moving things into Mexico?
> Been really busy selling lots of my stuff to get ready for the move. I will be relocating on Dec. 11th which is like right around the corner


I have heard the best way is to find a TJ moving company that has experience with the US and have them pick it up in Calif. Then once it is in TJ. find a moving company in TJ that will move it inside Mexico. This is supposed to save a lot of money and go smoothly when crossing it into Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If going to Chiapas, why in the world would one want a Tijuana mover? Contact a mover like SEYMI, who covers all of Mexico and has handled international moves routinely.
That said, it usually isn't worth it to ship household goods, as you can usually replace them here for less than the cost of moving them. Commercial shipping is very, very expensive.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*TJ moving companies*



RVGRINGO said:


> If going to Chiapas, why in the world would one want a Tijuana mover? Contact a mover like SEYMI, who covers all of Mexico and has handled international moves routinely.
> That said, it usually isn't worth it to ship household goods, as you can usually replace them here for less than the cost of moving them. Commercial shipping is very, very expensive.


The reasons I have been told this route saves a lot of money is because the TJ companies that regularly do moves from LA or SD or connecting areas are able to take partial truckloads and combine them and their fees are very cheap compared to international big name movers who can charge 7 or 8 thousand dollars to move a truck full to Guadalajara. There are many TJ movers that you can negotiate with to move it inside Mexico who charge from very inexpensive to rip off rates.

If the company you referenced is a corporate relocation specialist I assume they are reliable but very expensive. I have seen Allied Van Lines trucks around Mexico which is large but expensive.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

May I be so bold as to dissuade you from hiring a US mover, or one based in Tijuana. However, you are certainly free to make whatever choice you wish.
Most NoB movers simply get your goods to a customs brokerage at the border and may, or may not, drop the ball at that point, leaving you holding the bag for 'details'.
YMMV.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Well some of the international (non-broker) corporate movers have given me land pricing, actually got their names off this site. One was for $2,400 and one for $2,200. I will let you know what I find out. I have some things that cannot be replaced (like art) and are original. Most of the stuff I sold. No one has used an international mover?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It appears that geography is a weak point here. TJ is not a very direct route.
Also, local experience indicates that most US movers, who call themselves 'international', really have little, if any experience with shipping into Mexico's interior (the free zones are different) and don't know about the required visa and 'menaje de casa' processes, which you must initiate. As a result, you may end up 'holding the bag' for serious added expense, travel and inconvenience. Therefore, I do continue to recommend movers like SEYMI or Strom-White Movers, both of which have border warehouses, brokerage experience and have the know-how to handle the details on either side of the border. Either can be found via Google.
If you choose to ignore this advice, please do so at your own risk.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Moving*



surfrider said:


> Well some of the international (non-broker) corporate movers have given me land pricing, actually got their names off this site. One was for $2,400 and one for $2,200. I will let you know what I find out. I have some things that cannot be replaced (like art) and are original. Most of the stuff I sold. No one has used an international mover?


One question. How much of your personal belongings are you talking about? One crate, six crates etc.? I know that crates can be shipped by train from Mexicali economically to the closest rail terminal anywhere in Mexico.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

*movers by land to Mexico*



RVGRINGO said:


> May I be so bold as to dissuade you from hiring a US mover, or one based in Tijuana. However, you are certainly free to make whatever choice you wish.
> Most NoB movers simply get your goods to a customs brokerage at the border and may, or may not, drop the ball at that point, leaving you holding the bag for 'details'.
> YMMV.


R.V., did you use a mover or have you experience with movers? sounds like you has some bad experiences, is that true? : I will look into the movers you suggested. thank you for the info. so far your advise has been good - have you personal experience with who you mentioned ?


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

*movers by land to Mexico*



AlanMexicali said:


> One question. How much of your personal belongings are you talking about? One crate, six crates etc.? I know that crates can be shipped by train from Mexicali economically to the closest rail terminal anywhere in Mexico.


Alan, I only have some art pieces, four chairs, two end tables and household goods. Not a lot really. 
I am so excited about about coming. We will be in San Cristobal and use that place as a base set up. Then we will scout around for a place to live.
I am looking for a place that is not real crowed that is high enough to avoid some of the humidity and heat but yet cheep enough to live on about 2,000 a month. Any suggestions?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We did not move household goods to Mexico; only those things we could carry in our SUV. However, I've had a decade of contacts with those who have used movers. What is passed on is information gleaned from that experience. It boils down to a recommendation to start with a Mexican mover. They all have their US counterparts and coordinate with them for the border crossing and brokerage. In many cases, starting with a US firm has led to expensive problems.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks R.V.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Every single one of you was right - not worth moving stuff. But oh my goodness, to think that I am basically giving away some really nice stuff for 1/8 of its worth and now all of my life belongs in a suitcase. wow. although in one way it also feel fantastically free, I really am ok with it.
thank you all for your patients with me. 
I will be there on the 11th of December and it seems so unreal and so comfortable at the same time. must be right.;


----------



## La Paz (May 16, 2011)

surfrider said:


> Every single one of you was right - not worth moving stuff. But oh my goodness, to think that I am basically giving away some really nice stuff for 1/8 of its worth and now all of my life belongs in a suitcase. wow. although in one way it also feel fantastically free, I really am ok with it.
> thank you all for your patients with me.
> I will be there on the 11th of December and it seems so unreal and so comfortable at the same time. must be right.;


IMO, whether you decide to move your personal furnishing is a totally personal decision. I moved what basically equated to a full 3 bdrm house *plus* my mother's living, dining & 1 bdrm worth of furnishings, tools & personal possessions from Portland, OR to La Paz, BCS using United Moving & Storage. Total cost, including approx 4 months of storage was ballpark $10K USD.

I could not have even come close to replacing my existing furnishings & possessions for anywhere near the storage & shipping costs; nor could I have replaced them with comparable pieces down here. Not to mention many irreplaceable antiques & family heirlooms. Nor could/would I expect my then-82 year old mother to part with her lifelong "treasures"....which turned out to be a good thing since she opted to return to Oregon after two years! The return trip for her possessions alone (equating to 1 bdrm, living & dining & some kitchen items) cost just under $10K USD, but at least she's still living amongst the bulk of her familiar possessions; granted, she occasionally still bemoans the few things she voluntarily chose to part with prior to our move....but Hey, she's 93, so I guess she's earned the right! :amen:

So I'd say don't part with things you're going to regret parting with! Once they're gone, they're *GONE*! I recommend you either put them in storage temporarily until you find that place that speaks to your heart, or figure out a way to transport them down.

Granted, I might be more sentimental then many who apparently totally shed their past & started over from scratch! But I have no regrets for my decision....it was the right decision for me. Needless to say, I had no problem parting with things like chains, studded tires, ski-wear & equipment! :lol:

Best of luck in your new adventures!


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

La Paz said:


> IMO, whether you decide to move your personal furnishing is a totally personal decision. I moved what basically equated to a full 3 bdrm house *plus* my mother's living, dining & 1 bdrm worth of furnishings, tools & personal possessions from Portland, OR to La Paz, BCS using United Moving & Storage. Total cost, including approx 4 months of storage was ballpark $10K USD.
> 
> I could not have even come close to replacing my existing furnishings & possessions for anywhere near the storage & shipping costs; nor could I have replaced them with comparable pieces down here. Not to mention many irreplaceable antiques & family heirlooms. Nor could/would I expect my then-82 year old mother to part with her lifelong "treasures"....which turned out to be a good thing since she opted to return to Oregon after two years! The return trip for her possessions alone (equating to 1 bdrm, living & dining & some kitchen items) cost just under $10K USD, but at least she's still living amongst the bulk of her familiar possessions; granted, she occasionally still bemoans the few things she voluntarily chose to part with prior to our move....but Hey, she's 93, so I guess she's earned the right! :amen:
> 
> ...


thanks LaPaz, this is one really big adventure for me. I am doing this all by myself with a handicapped son. He is a help and he is amazing about it all but still it is basically just me. I think that my neighbors are about ready to commit me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Before I came to Mexico, I gave away or sold for token 90% of everything I had. The remainder I put in a 5' x 10' storage locker. I brought just two suitcases with me. 4 years later, I am still paying monthly storage fees on the storage locker. Mostly it contains some family heirloom type stuff that I will leave for my kids to part with. The only things in the locker that I would really like to have in Mexico are my tools.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Ur Stuff*



TundraGreen said:


> Before I came to Mexico, I gave away or sold for token 90% of everything I had. The remainder I put in a 5' x 10' storage locker. I brought just two suitcases with me. 4 years later, I am still paying monthly storage fees on the storage locker. Mostly it contains some family heirloom type stuff that I will leave for my kids to part with. The only things in the locker that I would really like to have in Mexico are my tools.


Sounds like what we are going to do. The only difference is we need to move my piano (a baby grand) that I have been playing on for the last 55 years. Other than that, most of the furniture will be gone, our collection of "stuff" can stay in a storage locker. 

Maybe we'll become the anti-George Carlin.


----------

